# Interior, tails, and drop



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok I got a new camera and here are some new pics. The Tein's are on and I have them set so that the gap is the same, one finger, all around.

I have the projectors off b.c I am totally redoing them and so I put a extra set of stockies on for now.









Side shot. With the new camera you can actually see the wheels.









Tinted tails and reverse lights









Interior painted gunmetal


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

awesome car amy !! keep up the great work !


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

very nice  lovin the gunmetal interior


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As always, one of my favorite B15s...

so fresh and so clean (clean)...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *very nice  lovin the gunmetal interior  *


I agree!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Is that a vynal paint, standard paint, or rim paint for the gunmetal?
Also is there a clear on top?
How do you clean it?

Seth


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

It is the Duplicolor Gunmetal wheel paint, and yes I did use clear coat on top. I just wipe it off with my dusting cloth. 


Thanks everyone


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride. Pimpin ain't easy.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *As always, one of my favorite B15s...
> 
> so fresh and so clean (clean)... *


definitely loving it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

fabuloso!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoGirl2001 said:


> *It is the Duplicolor Gunmetal wheel paint, and yes I did use clear coat on top. I just wipe it off with my dusting cloth.
> *


Uh Oh...
I think I feel a copy cat mood coming on...
Got to pick up some more paint....

Seth

(Besides I need to re-coat my wheels anyway since the weights have been removed and there's a black spot.)


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't worry about copycat stuff, I am not one of those people who get all upset if someone does the same thing. Good luck and make sure to post pics


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

looks nice....how well does that paint work on wheels? i would like to paint mine but i dont want it to chip away or flake off real easy...anyone know?


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

It does good on wheels too. My b.f has that same color on his wheels and the only chipping he has is from the stupid guys who put the tires on them. Just make sure you put a bunch of clear coat and you should be fine.

My wheels are painted too, gloss black with clear coat for the centers


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

awesome...ok two more questions and im done haha 1. where can i get the paint ? 2. how much is it and does it cover a large area or will i need a few cans ? 
thanks again


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I'm not doing a gunmetal interior, I'm doing the 'silver' which is really aluminum. You only need about half a can for the interior. 1.5 for rims. One bottle of clear for the rims, and maybe a quarter of can of clear for the interior.
Its like $4 a can.
Be careful, the stuff goes on real light, but gets heavy in a hurry. Best bet to just do light coats, since the laquer base doesn't like runs.

Seth


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

awesome thanks for the help guys...sounds like i have a new cheap project since im broke for a while haha...where can i get the paint from?? pep boys or should i order it onine?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Never order paint online.
Its twice the price and its difficult to shipp compressed flammables. Most discount auto places have it. Maybe even the wal-mart in your area. But pep-boys should have it.

Seth

P.S. I'm putting the clear coat on mine now, will have them installed tomorrow night. I have pics, but I'll make a new thread.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

cool about the pics Seth 

Everything Seth said is true. Thats how ya do it.


----------



## Capt. Chris (Oct 5, 2002)

what kinda rims are on your car nismoGirl? They look nice.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Capt. Chris said:


> *what kinda rims are on your car nismoGirl? They look nice. *


They are 17" Toxxins with custom black painted centers


----------

